# how to teach to stand..



## Dudes mom (Apr 25, 2013)

Hi all. I need some advice on teaching stand because luring isn't working for us. We didn't have trouble with sit or down and are fairly secure in those commands, but I'm at a loss as to what to do without being able to lure. I've also tried to physically position him from a sit but he wants to bite  

Any suggestions are welcome and will be tried. Thanks in advance!


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

You can show him a treat and walk away, if he doesn't follow you, get a better treat. When you go to leave, click your clicker or use your cue word (mine is YESSSSSS) as soon as he gets up.


----------



## Charlie W (Feb 12, 2013)

When he's sitting, stand in front of him and gently run your toe down his side / tummy, this might get him to stand, don't put any upward pressure on him though, the idea is not to "lift" him onto position, more "tickle" him into it! Another thing you could try is have treats handy and when he stands up from either sit or down during the course of the day, just mark it with the word and a treat. You need to be quick marking the stand, so that he makes the connection. I use this to reinforce positional training when the dogs are just doing their own thing. I don't treat if it's a command they know, but when my guys sit or lie down I'll praise them with a "good Sit" or whatever...


----------



## Dudes mom (Apr 25, 2013)

Thanks for the quick responses guys! Surely one of the suggestions will work out for us, not sure why I didn't think of them lol, just too close to the situation I guess


----------



## x11 (Jan 1, 2012)

or you can thrust your hand under his chin and into his general chest area quickly with a treat in your hand while stepping into the dog and invading his space, hard to put together when first learning but worked for me. for reference it is a ME techinque, you need to see it in full.


----------



## Thesilentone (Jan 5, 2013)

You could put him in a sit first and then get him to follow you, as soon as he gets up into a standing position treat him and then begin to mark that behavior with "stand".. i've done this with my own dog though luring worked the best for me.


----------



## Dudes mom (Apr 25, 2013)

Ok, we got the correct response with the stepping back from him while he's in a sit tho at first he wanted to down. I do have to take a big step back to get him to stand but we can work on that later. I'm marking with a clicker and with 'yes'. 

Thanks again for the pointers.


----------



## Dudes mom (Apr 25, 2013)

Just a quick update. Today I was able to fade the steps back I was taking, I thought it might take longer, silly me. And he is also standing from a down position today. Thanks again, great advice.


----------

